# Where have you been accepted/who are you waiting on?



## Mark Denega (Feb 12, 2006)

For all the seniors here, where have you already been accepted, and who are you still waiting on? So far I've been accepted to C.W. Post and Hofstra, and I'm waiting on NYU, Emerson, Boston University, and Florida State.


----------



## funkbomb (Feb 12, 2006)

Penn State College of Engineering. Sadly, I won't be joining the ranks of those pursuing a film career for another four years


----------



## sam k (Feb 12, 2006)

Been accepted to emerson and usc. 
Waiting on Nyu, Chapman, Columbia university, Cornell, Drexel, Cal Arts, Ncsa, Boston University, and Reed College


----------



## Mark Denega (Feb 12, 2006)

Not going to film school Ben? Why not? This surprises me. You seem to have a passion for film and you definetly have the talent.


----------



## Hoeks (Feb 12, 2006)

Waiting for AFI. Only school I applied to

Small chance to get in


----------



## funkbomb (Feb 12, 2006)

My family is really pressuring me to get an actual degree in something where I can make a decent living right off the bat, and then pursue filmmaking as a second option. So I'm getting an electrical engineering degree, then heading off to Tisch for a film degree. Next stop after that will probably be LA.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Feb 12, 2006)

BEST OF LUCK everyone! Keeping my fingers crossed for all of you.


----------



## hang_a_shaka (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi everyone. New to the community here.

I'll receive my BA in English lit (minor in film studies) here in March. I applied to NYU, Columbia, and Chapman. Still waiting on all 3.

My portfolio was trash, but I'm hoping my grades, essays, and letters of rec can pick up the slack. Anyone have any thoughts?

That is, does anyone have any insight as far as how each of the above three schools tend to weight their decisions for who gets admitted? I'm assuming Chapman is my best bet, but then again, I'm not counting any chickens yet, either...

Anyway, I was just wondering if there are any other MFA applicants out there who are in the same boat.


----------



## Trenterino (Feb 13, 2006)

ben, i highly recommend you consider going to a school out in LA if you're going to major in engineering, even if it means putting off school for another semester.  at least you'll be making connections that way and you can always intern in your free time.  and really, a quality internshp in film is worth so much more than a film degree.

another piece of advice:  if you want to go broke and be around artsy little films, go to NY.  if you want to have a comfortable living and be around the studio atmosphere, go to LA.


----------



## ktabes (Feb 13, 2006)

actually ben that is probably smart because the first 4 weeks of my intro to filmmaking class we are studying electronics and how electricity works because when your on a large set either film, or concert or large event you got to now how to be safe around electronics and how to handle certain equipment like lighting and how things generally work so maybe if your taking electrical engineering classes, it could pay off.


----------



## funkbomb (Feb 13, 2006)

Trent, thanks for the advice, I'll probably investigate UCLA or something because of that. 

and ktabes, electrical engineering is a little more involved than that...


----------



## Steph (Feb 14, 2006)

I have been accepted at University of Western Ontario for Media, Information and Technoculture and at Carleton University for Mass Communication. Both of those are back-ups. I have to present portfolios soon for Ryerson University and York University, both for film production. And I also have to submit some things soon to Ryerson again for Radio & Television Arts.

I am also waiting on University of Toronto and Queen's University, both for film studies. (Also back-ups).


----------



## free twitch (Feb 15, 2006)

waiting to hear from:
NYU, Emerson, Chapman, Syracuse, CalArts, CCA, SFAI, and RISD

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Mark Denega (Feb 16, 2006)

Just got accepted to Florida State today.


----------



## Hoeks (Feb 24, 2006)

grats, florida state is a n1 filmschool good luck!!


----------



## Blake Rustmann (Feb 25, 2006)

Waiting on the University of Texas for their Radio/Television/Film program.  If not there, I'll go to Texas A&M, get a degree in business, and continue to do film as a hobby.  I might try to transfer to a school in LA in a few years.  Who knows, we'll see.  Good luck everyone!  God bless!


----------



## Andrew Olsvik (Feb 26, 2006)

Got accepted to the University of New Brunswick on Tuesday.
Bachelor of Arts Major in Multimedia, taking a certificate of Film Production on the side.


----------

